# Howdy! New 225 owner from Swindon, previous UK-MKIVS user...



## dibs350 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey there Guy's & Gal's, the name's Ryan, have just bought myself a 2002 225 Quattro TT & am loving it!

I previously has a Black 2000 plate Golf GTi 1.8T for 3 years with a few Mod's, 19's, Carbonio Induction Kit, couple Anni bits & Re-mapped to 240bhp, was fun but in the end got fed up of the FWD, the power was excellent in the dry, surprising many people in 'faster' cars lol, but in the Wet it was almost not worth having, so just had to go Quattro!

Whilst owning the Gti I quite often frequented UK-MKIVS.net, which was an excellent source of info & through many recommendations The ******** is the Audi equivalent! Have already read through many post's on here & it really seems a cracking site! As usual i'm already planning what's on the Mod list next, doh lol! Just had a Private plate put on: R44N TT (£138!  ), My Forge DV007p has just arrived, Car is booked in for a Custom Re-map at Jabbasport in Peterborough, along with the DV fitting, Green Cotton Filter & Throttle body clean (& new Gasket) took the Golf to these Guy's previously and what a cracking job they did, so I couldn't not go back...

Through reading alot of the posts it seems I might of bagged myself a bit of a bargain! 2002 ('02) 225 Quattro, Met Black, 56k, Full Audi Service history (untill the last one), 5 mths Tax, Years M.O.T put on the day I bought it, 4 new Tyres in the last 2 months, 18" 9 spoke RS4's, Black Heated Leather (Put in in 2005, car originally had Red Nappa but the guy who I bought it from would only buy from Audi on the condition they re-upholstered the interior in Black, still has Red touches here & there which is a nice touch) Xenon's, Bose, Climate, Etc, Excellent body work all round, only light scuffing on 2 of the wheels... For £8,600, I thought that was a reasonable buy as last month Parkers stated £9,500 for a Private sale, bargain! & it even had 3/4 of a tank of Fuel in it!

Sorry for the Essay & Hope to speak some more soon, Cheers!

Ryan.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum have a look over at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... Nice to see the mods already growing


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I am also on ukmkivs what was your user name


----------



## dibs350 (Sep 7, 2008)

dibs350 

Haven't really posted on there for a while now, kind of lost interest in the MK4 after 3 years of having it, fantastic site though, I do recognise your user name from there though!

Ryan.


----------

